
Furstenberg and Margulis awarded 2020 Abel Prize - finolex1
https://www.nature.com/articles/d41586-020-00799-7
======
sorokod
One of his early results is a topological proof of the infinitude of
primes[1]. I was amazed in my first year in uni when I saw it.

[1]
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Furstenberg%27s_proof_of_the...](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Furstenberg%27s_proof_of_the_infinitude_of_primes)

~~~
pmiller2
I first encountered that one in _Proofs from the Book_ , which, BTW, is a
beautiful book in every sense of the word.

